# New 2012 280Rs!



## Krista (Jan 28, 2012)

Group,

Attached are pictures of our new 2012 280RS! It arrived to Lakeshore RV last week and we pick it up the first week of April! Thanks to Gary England for taking the pictures.









Krista


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats!!!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Congratulations!









Looks great!


----------



## Northern Ninja (Aug 20, 2011)

Congratulations!! We got the very same thing a few months ago. What's going in the garage?


----------



## tjsilver (Feb 12, 2012)

congratulations we pick up our new 280rs next weekend from Lakeshore Rv


----------



## Krista (Jan 28, 2012)

Northern Ninja said:


> Congratulations!! We got the very same thing a few months ago. What's going in the garage?


We go to a lot of dog shows, so for now a lot of dog stuff (crates, etc.) is going in the garage!









Krista


----------



## Northern Ninja (Aug 20, 2011)

As soon as we got ours we wished we were still showing. It'll be perfect for that! What do you show?
Here's an oldie from our show days.


----------



## Krista (Jan 28, 2012)

Northern Ninja said:


> As soon as we got ours we wished we were still showing. It'll be perfect for that! What do you show?
> Here's an oldie from our show days.


Sorry for my delay in response and thanks for the pic. - gorgeous! We don't show in confirmation. We go to flyball tournaments mostly, but we do agility trials from time to time as well. A few of our pics. are attached. Down to 3wks to pick-up! Can't wait!

Krista


----------



## ESue67 (May 7, 2012)

Hi Krista,
Congratulations on your camper! How have you liked it?

We are flyballers too! I just bought a 2007 Outback 25RSS for our three dogs. Two are active flyball dogs and one is in training. What team are you on? We are on CIA with members from Virginia and Maryland. We mostly run in NAFA tournaments (MD, VA, PA), but have heard such good things about U-FLI, we may try a few of those next year.

Hope to see you in the lanes sometime!
Sue


----------



## NFARCH (Apr 2, 2012)

Congrats on the new 280RS. I pick up his baby brother 230RS on Saturday. Gary has been great to work with so far. I would recommend speaking with him if you want and Outback from Lakeshore. I won't get to meet him as they are hauling mine to the border for pickup. Happy camping.


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Congrats on the new 280RS. You're gonna love it!


----------

